# wtf



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

http://www.nugget.ca/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=964743

This is really messed up. this was my pediatrician


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ugh ... thats extreamly upsetting...


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Yup...

He's out on $100 000 bail today... I've been following the story...

Apparently he also pleaded no contest to a similar charge some six years ago...

http://www.cpso.on.ca/Info_Public/Dis_sum/WEBDISC/2004/NoriegaEH.pdf

Either there are two very big liars here (the plaintiffs)... which I'm hoping... because otherwise that's really really really creepy...

Maybe you never really know people...


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

no you don't.

Never put your child into any situation you can possible avoid!!!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

These people you are supposed to be able to trust....


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

no parent should ever leave their child alone when with a doctor. Not only for the issues raised above but also becuase if there is something wrong with the chil the doctor can explain everything at the tiem of the examination


----------

